# ترنيمة جميلة بجد ... "غير ربنا متروحش لحد"



## wawa_smsm (2 مايو 2008)

هاااااااااااااااى عليكم ...
جايبلكم ترنيمة جميلة أوى إسمها " غير ربنا متروحش لحد" 
الترنيمة كلامها عاجبنى أوى .. ويارب تعجبكم 

الترنيمة من شريط "خطاوى" لزياد شحاده

http://www.4shared.com/file/46192185/6354d45a/er_rabena.html​


----------



## نبيل و جية (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة بجد ... "غير ربنا متروحش لحد"*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/customavatars/avatar144_17.gif                                                                                                                                   thank you and god take care of you


----------



## faris sd4l (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة بجد ... "غير ربنا متروحش لحد"*

*ترنيمة حلوة كتير انا بعرفها من قبل*
*على فكرة الترنيمة من سي دي خطاوي زي ما حكيت بس السي دي مش لزياد شحادة هو لمجموعة من المرنميين*

*بتمنى اذا عندك السي دي كامل ترفعلنا اياه او اي عضو يعطيني لنك لاني تعبت و انا عم دور عليه*​


----------



## ابن العذراء2 (17 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسى على الترنيمه بجد الترنيمه جميله اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدكم​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة بجد ... "غير ربنا متروحش لحد"*

شكرا على مروركم جميعا و ردودكم.

وشكرا يافارس على المعلومة دى

وده اللينك بتاع شريط خطاوى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/51841702/f543b3c4/_online.html


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة ما تروحش لحد لكل انسان محتاج ترنيمة روعة*

دى ترنيمة لو محتاج ما تروحش لزياد شحاتة
ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا جدا

عايز اشوف ردود بقى

اضغط هنا للتحميل


----------



## ktakity (12 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيمة و الشريط 
انا كنت بدور عليهم
ميرسى كتيييييييييير و ربنا يباركك


----------



## megaman (12 مارس 2009)

الشريط جميل جدا والترنيمة روعة...
شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده وربنا يبارك حياتنا...
كل سنة وانتم طيبين...


----------



## شادى فوزى سعد (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدا


----------



## شادى فوزى سعد (12 مارس 2009)

رجاء من احد المشاركين ارسال برنامج انتى فيروس و شكرا


----------



## tota27 (20 يوليو 2009)

الترنيمة فى منتحا الجمال والروعة بس انا مش عارفة اسمعها هى فين بالظبط:Love_Letter_Open::heat:


----------



## shrshora (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة مرسى بجد ربنا معاكم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للترنيمه الجميله

أم النور تباركك​


----------



## لهيب حب (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك علي رفعك للترنيمة الرائعه ومع تمنياتي بالمزيد


----------

